# one more crazy thing



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

ever had one of these come into your shop ? looks like it threw the deck belt ?


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

no but that is crazy just about the craziest ive every seen wonder what that guy was tinking


----------

